# War



## RobinAK (Jul 28, 2009)

I always keep my Sony Cybershot in my pocket just in case something "memorable" happens...


1. Bagram Afghanistan:






2.  MRAPs





3.  Artillery piece firing:





4.  Beautiful view out the back of a CH-47 helicopter of a very dangerous valley:





5.  Another:





6.  Bagram, Afghanistan:





7.  Live combat fire on a Taliban patrol element:





8.  MRAP in an undisclosed area of Afghanistan:





I ordered a Nikon D90 today so hopefully the next batch will be MUCH better!


----------



## boogschd (Jul 28, 2009)

would love to see some *cough*classified*stuff*cough*

xD

/is envy


----------

